# Cancel Mid-Trip?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Some clarification please. If a driver or pax cancels mid-trip, does either or both have the opportunity to leave a rating? Please provide insight for both Uber and Lyft if possible.
Thank you!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The driver can't cancel mid trip. He can only end the ride, which will result in a rating on both sides.

I've heard the rider can cancel any time, but I don't know how that works. I've never had a ride canceled mid trip.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Some clarification please. If a driver or pax cancels mid-trip, does either or both have the opportunity to leave a rating? Please provide insight for both Uber and Lyft if possible.
> Thank you!


You can't cancel a uber ride after you start the trip. But if the passengers cancels mid trip, they will still get to rate you. You can cancel lyft ride but your pay will be 0 and once a trip is cancelled by the driver/passenger they can't rate you.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> You can't cancel a uber ride after you start the trip. But if the passengers cancels mid trip, they will still get to rate you. You can cancel lyft ride but your pay will be 0 and once a trip is cancelled by the driver/passenger they can't rate you.


Riders can rate you if the cancel? Gonna need a source on that one, bud.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I had an Uber pax cancel late in the ride.

I got paid but no option to rate.

I went to the hub and said I wanted to rate 1 star. They said since it was cancelled, no rating allowed either way.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Riders can rate you if the cancel? Gonna need a source on that one, bud.


I helped a passenger to cancel and the rating thing popped up right infront of my eyes.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> I helped a passenger to cancel and the rating thing popped up right infront of my eyes.


Well I'm convinced


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Some clarification please. If a driver or pax cancels mid-trip, does either or both have the opportunity to leave a rating? Please provide insight for both Uber and Lyft if possible.
> Thank you!


I had someone do it to me when I first started driving. I pulled over dropped her off and I'm sure she dropped my rating


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> I had someone do it to me when I first started driving. I pulled over dropped her off and I'm sure she dropped my rating


Why not just take her to the destination and then submit a trip adjustment with correct start and end points?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why not just take her to the destination and then submit a trip adjustment with correct start and end points?


Because she was pulling shady s**t. She knew it, I knew it so the trip ended ba bye


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why not just take her to the destination and then submit a trip adjustment with correct start and end points?


Because you won't get paid.

The reason pax can cancel mid trip is in case someone jacks their ride they can cut it off. Best take the hint and eject whatever is inside.


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

I have had a sneaky lyft passenger hop out of the car at a stop light and cancel the trip before i had a chance to complete the ride.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Because you won't get paid.
> 
> The reason pax can cancel mid trip is in case someone jacks their ride they can cut it off. Best take the hint and eject whatever is inside.


Yes you will lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It's been a while since I've had a trip "accidentally" canceled mid-trip by pax. Of course it was a scam by pax, before Upfront Pricing started. I immediately pulled over to a parking spot, and requested my pax and guests to exit my vehicle. Anyway, making a long story short, pax was still able to rate me (and ding me for professionalism, missed ETA, etc since I did not take them to their destination), but I was NOT able to rate them.  I submitted a report to Uber, and they did nothing to help. Just a canned response of thanks for maintaining your *professionalism *blah blah blah.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Because she was pulling shady s**t. She knew it, I knew it so the trip ended ba bye


Well did you get paid for the trip you did?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

unPat said:


> You can't cancel a uber ride after you start the trip. But if the passengers cancels mid trip, they will still get to rate you. You can cancel lyft ride but your pay will be 0 and once a trip is cancelled by the driver/passenger they can't rate you.


If an Uber passenger cancels the ride join the trip, no one can rate the other person.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Well did you get paid for the trip you did?


Don't remember, 6 blocks maybe


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Why not just take her to the destination and then submit a trip adjustment with correct start and end points?


first week on uber a fat AA woman cancelled the ride before the trip was over.

Uber would not do a trip adjustment. Multiple PMs to support ended with "once a ride is cancelled we can't do anything".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Back in 2014 and 2015.. I would sometimes take high surge fares in a taxi (it rarely surges high enough for it to be worth it anymore)

Had someone pull this scam on me a second after I confirmed their name. I metered on as soon as I got the “cancel ding” and threw my hoodie over the meter.

Got to their destination and demanded they pay the meter

They didn’t like that crap, I thought it was hilarious and told them I’d call the cops on then if they didn’t pay the meter rate at the destination. They said they were paying through Uber and didn’t realize I caught them like 20 minutes earlier.


Those were the good old days of $1.60 a mile.. how I miss them.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I had an Uber pax cancel late in the ride.
> 
> I got paid but no option to rate.
> 
> I went to the hub and said I wanted to rate 1 star. They said since it was cancelled, no rating allowed either way.


Is there a story lurking in there? Sure sounds like it! If you went all the way to a hub JUST to make sure your pax for a particular ride received a1-star rating, something interesting must have transpired.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Is there a story lurking in there? Sure sounds like it! If you went all the way to a hub JUST to make sure your pax for a particular ride received a1-star rating interesting must have transpired.


Lol

I shared the story a couple months ago, but summary is it was with a she-male named Princess. 25 minute ride with an overly entitled tree trunk dressed like a woman, got cancelled as I was on the freeway exit ramp 95% of the way thru the ride. He/she/it couldnt or wouldnt reorder the ride, so I took it a few blocks in the opposite direction and dropped it off at a (closed) Burger King parking lot. Was so pissed that it tried to steal from my paycheck in that manner that I went out of my way to block future rides. And yes I got paid 

Just the memory of it getting out of my car in a skirt and midriff shirt in 45 degree weather makes me smile, thank you


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Lol
> 
> I shared the story a couple months ago, but summary is it was with a she-male named Princess. 25 minute ride with an overly entitled tree trunk dressed like a woman, got cancelled as I was on the freeway exit ramp 95% of the way thru the ride. He/she/it couldnt or wouldnt reorder the ride, so I took it a few blocks in the opposite direction and dropped it off at a (closed) Burger King parking lot. Was so pissed that it tried to steal from my paycheck in that manner that I went out of my way to block future rides. And yes I got paid
> 
> Just the memory of it getting out of my car in a skirt and midriff shirt in 45 degree weather makes me smile, thank you


Going in the wrong direction, that's classy...


----------

